# Wii #2262 - Super Mario Collection (Japan)



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4847^^


----------



## nando (Oct 20, 2010)

how big is this thing scrubbed?


----------



## YoshiKart (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, out already? Should be interesting.


----------



## Madhatta (Oct 20, 2010)

I forget, was there an English language version coming for this game or is this the one we need to get if we want to play? Japanese is not a huge deal for old Mario games but yeah.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 20, 2010)

Madhatta said:
			
		

> I forget, was there an English language version coming for this game or is this the one we need to get if we want to play? Japanese is not a huge deal for old Mario games but yeah.


The UK's getting it.
Not sure about the US though


----------



## laurenz (Oct 20, 2010)

I already injected Super Mario All-Stars + World (E) into another SNES rom so I can play these games with the same graphics with the classic controller in VC. Besides it does include Super Mario World too! This game is just obsolete then.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 20, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> I already injected Super Mario All-Stars + World (E) into another SNES rom so I can play these games with the same graphics with the classic controller in VC. Besides it does include Super Mario World too! This game is just obsolete then.



The rest of us are probably too intimidated (or lazy) to do that.  Plus, can you do that from USB?  Didn't think so.

And if you buy the actual product, you get extras!


----------



## laurenz (Oct 20, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> laurenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it runs completely from the Wii's storage. No USB or SD card needed (only for install though).


----------



## Madhatta (Oct 20, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Madhatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good enough for me. Just wanted English in the game. What is the official release date for that one, do you know?


----------



## Megaenna (Oct 20, 2010)

Who knows where to find it?
Thanks


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 20, 2010)

Madhatta said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



03 December for us Europeans


----------



## Chanser (Oct 20, 2010)

NFO and filename added.


----------



## Covarr (Oct 20, 2010)

So, is this just a Super Mario All-Stars ROM, or did Nintendo at least bother to make a new loader for the individual pieces, similar to Metroid Prime Trilogy?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 20, 2010)

it is strange tht hadrian hasnt commented but as soon as i see this, i remember the very first mario i played on the nintendo (well atleast saw, i was too small then)


----------



## DAZA (Oct 20, 2010)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Madhatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BIG BALLS OF YAYNESS LOL cant wait to get my hands on it..... yeah i know i know you can get on VC but all in one place, im a happy chappy for Dec release.... Thank you Santa Mario


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

It seems too cheap to be honest, its just Mario Allstars on a disc, with a booklet and a music CD...is this all Nintendo has for the guy that practically put them where they are now?

Sega did a lot more for their two Sonic compilations and while Super Mario Bros 3 is worth more on its own to me than all of the Sonic games put together it still makes Nintendo look really cheap in comparison.

They did Allstars 1993 and put effort into remaking the games look and also added a few different things here and there.

I know its just a budget release but they could have at least added a few extra titles like Donkey Kong, Mario Bros, Vs. Super Mario Bros, Wrecking Crew & Dr. Mario.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 20, 2010)

what games are in the collection


----------



## LastMartini (Oct 20, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't there Wad2Iso.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Oct 20, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> what games are in the collection


Super Mario Bros. 1, 2, 3 and The Lost Levels.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> what games are in the collection


This release it is: Super Mario Bros, Super Mario Bros 2, Super Mario Bros USA, Super Mario Bros 3.

In Europe it'll be the same games only SMB2 is called "The Lost Levels" as Super Mario Bros USA was SMB2 outside of Japan.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 20, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> laurenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a lot easier just to play it in SNES9X GX you know. No injection or freaky stuff required.


----------



## 8ShowTime8 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is the filename correct? Cuz I can't find the download


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 20, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> It seems too cheap to be honest, its just Mario Allstars on a disc, with a booklet and a music CD...is this all Nintendo has for the guy that practically put them where they are now?
> 
> Sega did a lot more for their two Sonic compilations and while Super Mario Bros 3 is worth more on its own to me than all of the Sonic games put together it still makes Nintendo look really cheap in comparison.
> 
> ...



i agree with you. that would of been sweet if it had all of the mario old skool games.


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 20, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, you really took the long way round it seems!  Install the homebrew channel if you haven't already.  Copy SNES9X and roms to the SD and play away!


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 20, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> JinTrigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....thats it...uninterested.
What are the "extras"


----------



## JoyConG (Oct 20, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> laurenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These come in wads that can be easily installed

Injections aren't freaky or difficult when they're already done for you

I have all sorts of stable Custom virtual console games that way

I might check this out if only out of fanboy-ism & if it doesn't come to US I'll order a European box


----------



## WiiCrazy (Oct 20, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm interesting, then it might be of help to those who are trying to unbrick using this? method...


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 20, 2010)

has anyone been able to find this yet?


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 20, 2010)

a.b.g.wii seems to have it

I am down just for the new menus. But as previous posters said a custom Mario Allstars+World VC title makes this obsolete.


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 20, 2010)

I would actually like to have the physical copy just to have in my collection. Especially the booklet and music. But to download a package of all these games, especially when I already have a physical copy of Mario All Stars and physical copies of each game separate(cept' for Lost Worlds, not to mention I have all these games on my Wii for snes9gx), when nothing new is featured is just a waste of bandwidth in my opinion.

If it does come out in the US then I will most definitely pick up a copy to have in my collection(or hunt down a EU copy if it doesn't come state side). But I'm definitely going to pass on this download. I guess this is good for young Wii owners though that have never played these games...


----------



## BasedKiliK (Oct 20, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Samurai Goomba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A booklet detailing the history of Mario, and a CD with music ranging from the original Super Mario Bros. to this year's Galaxy 2.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2010)

So what's the scrub size? Just out of interest...
Surely 4GB + can be shaved of this game?


----------



## CortalRage (Oct 20, 2010)

They should have included a few newer titles in there, like super mario 64 (first mario in game voice anyone?) or mario kart for the snes/doubledash for n64. Im sure charles martinet feels let down about this re release


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 20, 2010)

Boxart is really boring...

Anyway, does this come out in Canada? If it does, I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Eh... not really interested. I already have All-Stars, why buy it again? I'd expect this game to be the smallest Wii game yet, considering you'd probably shed like 4.3GB from scrubbing.


			
				CortalRage said:
			
		

> doubledash for n64.


Double Dash!! was for the GameCube. Mario Kart 64 was for the N64.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 21, 2010)

LastMartini said:
			
		

> laurenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's what Nintendo probably used to release this.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 21, 2010)

ill DL for the hell of it if the scrub size is small enough. Which it probably is. This cant be more than maybe 300mb.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll just wait until somebody either Friis this to NTSC-U or it comes stateside legit. All I really want is to see the menus and presentation.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 21, 2010)

Is there any new controls in this one?


----------



## Krestent (Oct 21, 2010)

One on a.b.g.wii gives me a bad data error...


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Oct 21, 2010)

same Krestent, sfv checks but 05 & 48 seem to be f*cked.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 21, 2010)

If people can make levels with custom tiles on NSMBWii then you can remake everything with all the graphics and make a better profit then Nintendo.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Oct 21, 2010)

Naw, they couldn't give us World or they won't make as much profit on the game on the VC. Of course the version that came in All-Stars + World is superior but seems that's business.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 21, 2010)

same here 5 and 48 corrupt lol they really need to learn to check there stuff this happens to BAHAMUT alot lol


----------



## tHciNc (Oct 21, 2010)

davidnlta said:
			
		

> same here 5 and 48 corrupt lol they really need to learn to check there stuff this happens to BAHAMUT alot lol



Not the groups fault, would have been nuked on pre if it had bad crc


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 21, 2010)

I would BUY! this game if it was remade like this!


----------



## psd (Oct 21, 2010)

tHciNc said:
			
		

> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-( Wii )-  Super Mario Collection JPN PROPER Wii HR  -( )-

-( -N-U-K-E-D- )- Release: Super Mario Collection JPN Wii BAHAMUT Reason: bad.pack_get.HR.proper

that might clear a few things up?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 21, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> If people can make levels with custom tiles on NSMBWii then you can remake everything with all the graphics and make a better profit then Nintendo.


Depends on if you want the gameplay to be worse.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 21, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> yeah.... 4 players and helicopter mushrooms!


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Oct 21, 2010)

Has the english release date been announced? I plan on preordering.

Unless this is Club Nintendo exclusive.


----------



## fattest (Oct 21, 2010)

No confirmed USA release: http://wii.ign.com/articles/112/1126524p1.html


----------



## Krestent (Oct 21, 2010)

psd said:
			
		

> tHciNc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not showed up yet on a.b.g.wii...


----------



## Yuan (Oct 21, 2010)

18MB Scrubbed size btw, nice.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 21, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are pros and cons to that.

Wii storage is always there, but USB/SD storage is portable.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 21, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> 18MB Scrubbed size btw, nice.



Then it's just the VC games partitioned onto a disc.


----------



## Jackaltyson (Oct 21, 2010)

So its just the snes game without mario world and nothing else apart form the extras?
I would LoL if this had AP.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 21, 2010)

I will download UK version of this, just for the lulz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and the ? blocks are 25 blocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AWESOME!

or I might import this for the extras...


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> 18MB Scrubbed size btw, nice.


Lol, just as I expected it to be. Someone needs to upload the scrubbed version to save all the time it'd take to download otherwise. =/


----------



## Yuan (Oct 21, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, wasting 4gb of bandwidht with dummy data is not good.


----------



## Vague Rant (Oct 22, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please cease all public relation of words.


----------



## DozerGuy (Oct 22, 2010)

The game box has a different cover. Thats the box for the whole package(game, booklet and cd). Theres also a Super Mario Bros. 25th anniversary red Wii coming out bundled with New Super Mario Bros Wii and a red Wiimote with Wii motion plus.Red Wii


----------



## mattwo (Oct 22, 2010)

IIRC, from what I read, SMB2 (the usa-named one) only has mario, meaning no Peach "Ruigi" or Toad Q.Q


----------



## GGC (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder if the pre-installed version of "Super Mario Bros. 25th" on the Japanese 25th anniversary Wii will be ripped soon?
The US are getting screwed again, red Wii but no pre-installed special editon Super Mario Bros.!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 23, 2010)

all version including mario 2 usa have everything they should that include all 4 characters playable


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 23, 2010)

I can understand anyone who is buying this or waiting for the UK,for the special 25th year stuff,(I was about to) but whats in the game?Is it just a port of the SNES Mario Allstars rom?If so,they got REALLY lazy.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 23, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> I can understand anyone who is buying this or waiting for the UK,for the special 25th year stuff,(I was about to) but whats in the game?Is it just a port of the SNES Mario Allstars rom?If so,they got REALLY lazy.



Yes, 1:1 port. Doesn't even have widescreen support.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 23, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,thats stupid.

Eh,if this special pack comes in the US,I still might get it.


----------



## hocuspocus (Oct 23, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont even think its a port, I think it *is* the snes rom with a snes emu.


----------



## Shebang (Oct 23, 2010)

funny, first release was like 15 MB, now the proper weighs 165 MB. How come?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 23, 2010)

i can get every release down to 15 mb by using wbfs manager and selcting only game partiton in options menu lol


----------



## Krestent (Oct 24, 2010)

They didn't even bother making the ? blocks 25 blocks in this version...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 24, 2010)

The games in this collection are NOT the original roms. They are a bit modified. You will find out if you play them.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Krestent said:
			
		

> They didn't even bother making the ? blocks 25 blocks in this version...


Wait what? There're two different versions or something? o.O

I've been playing it, and it is pretty much identical. Super Mario All-Stars was renamed Super Mario Collection in the title screen and that's about it. Everything else is pretty much the same.

Oh, and WBFS Manager gave me a 0.03GB size when only including the game partition so...


----------



## Yuan (Oct 24, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Krestent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything got renamed. JPN Mario All-Stars always had this title.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=.=" Well then nothing changed with the game then. It's just the SNES rom emulated onto the Wii. Heck, it still shows us the SNES controls when we're selecting the title.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 24, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, nintendo lazy as hell.


----------



## Jackaltyson (Oct 26, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> The games in this collection are NOT the original roms. They are a bit modified. You will find out if you play them.



How are they different? Because I already have the SNES ROM with World as well and don't need to get this unless, there is something that separates this game from the SNES release.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Oct 28, 2010)

this shit is gay... you people are stupid if you give nintendo your money for the same thing you've bought multiple times before... this is the worst possible and most disrespectful 25th anniversary anything that i have ever seen and the executives at nintendo should be lining up to throw themselves off of there own headquarters building...​


----------



## Goli (Oct 28, 2010)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can play them with a Wii Remote by itself. You can't do that with any other versions, not even the Virtual Console releases (for the SNES ones), does that count?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 28, 2010)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> this shit is gay... you people are stupid if you give nintendo your money for the same thing you've bought multiple times before... this is the worst possible and most disrespectful 25th anniversary anything that i have ever seen *and the executives at nintendo should be lining up to throw themselves off of there own headquarters building... *​



Don't think so -> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=272256

Even their shittiest release prints money. So, they are laughing at us right now =].


----------



## paulmikeybarker (Nov 1, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Jackaltyson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's running off SNES9X 
That has WiiMote support too.

Otherwise, yes it is the original NTSC-J release from the SNES


----------

